# Another senseless deer suicide



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Worst Deer Vs. Car Suicide photos EVER! That looks like a new Chevy Trailblazer too, I hope the driver wasnt wearing anything expensive!

WARNING: Not for the weak stomached!
I wasnt sure how much memory all those photos would take up so I just hyperlinked it from some other website.

[web:4459df5091]http://www.pbnation.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=777869[/web:4459df5091]


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

:L: Now that was impressive!


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

wow...nice hit


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Control, you can ahhh cancel the deer sqaud.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I wonder if the guy is gonna have venison for dinner.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

That's just fu&amp;*ing nasty!


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Looks like a homicide inside that truck!!


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

Now thats just horrifying............


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Holy Shyt, It's Like Jeffrey Dahmer Met Freddy Kruger...
Its Amazing The Driver Lived, If They Did That Is...* :uc:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

From the looks of it, the driver probably lived. One cruiser, pedestrians hanging around, no hard parts of the deer went through, just ooey gooey guts. I tried to find out the source of the pictures but didnt have much luck. I'm willing to bet whatever the driver was wearing at the time was not worn again.


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

Mikey682";p="52217 said:


> I'm willing to bet whatever the driver was wearing at the time was not worn again.


I probably wouldn't even drive the Trailblazer again!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

A Waupaca County, Wisconsin, Cop responded to a car/deer accident.
The deer was hit by a minivan, flew up into the air and struck the
windshield of the trailblazer where it split in half and exploded.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Quick, somebody get on the blower to MarlboroPD's dad. I am sure he can salvage some of the carcass &amp; make Bambi Burgers!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Was the deer dropped from a plane @ 30,000ft?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

Yuck!! That poor driver must have been covered in gore. I don't think that there's a shower long enough or hot enough to make me feel clean after something like that.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Holy $hit, I have never seen a deer get killed like that before.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

That's F'ing awesome!!!

I would have puked my brains out if that happened to me. That car looks like it was driving through Baghdad and was attacked by rebels.

Scott :rock:


----------



## nightcopppa (Sep 4, 2004)

:uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: 
:uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc:


----------

